# Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie



## mcdxxstcl (11. März 2010)

Moin, wollte mir eine neue Rute für das Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Zander zulegen. Ich habe da speziell die Sportex Carat Z Serie im Auge.

Nun meine Frage. Ist diese Rute nicht zu weich für diese Art von der Anglerei? Insbesondere dann, wenn man mit Gufis angelt? Ich bevorzuge eigentlich sehr harte Ruten. Wie sieht es mit der Qualität bzw. der Verarbeitung aus? Habe noch nie etwas von dem Material ZYLON gehört, hört sich aber in der Produktbeschreibung sehr vielversprechend an und optisch macht sie ja auch etwas her.

Gruß Niko


----------



## Macker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Also zu der neuen Serie kann Ich noch nichts Sagen,aber es wäre die Erste Sportex die zu weich ist.
Die carat Spinn mit Crosswinding müste der Vorgänger sein da hab Ich 3 Stk von das sind schöne harte Stöcke, mit der Verarbeitung habe Ich bei allen meinen Sportex Ruten noch nie grund zur klage gehabt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## mcdxxstcl (11. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Danke für Deine Einschätzung. Aber noch einmal zum Verständnis. Wäre es die erste Serie, die zu weich wäre oder definitiv ist?


----------



## Macker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Es wäre die ERSTE weiche Sportex.
Eigentlich wussten die bei Sportex garnicht das es weiche Stöcke gibt.
Aber da sind ja auch neue Leute am Ruder zwar schon länger aberwenn es jetzt was neues gibt lieber erstmal in die Hand nehmen.
Weil die Stöcke sind ja Selten günstig.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Ja jetzt ist es mir Eingefallen Ockert heissen die neuen bei Sportex.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Ich fische die Kev-Serie, kann also nur theoretisch
fachsimpeln 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zylon


...und warum sollte die Z-Serie zu weich sein ?
...fürs Gummifischen würde ich sie zu weich einschätzen-theoretisch !
Aber dafür haben die ja die Carat-Jig 

Aber fürs Spinangeln mit Blinkern, Wobblern, etc., 
und dann auch noch einem WG bis zu 110g ...#c
Warum sollte die zum Spinnangeln zu weich sein ?
Ausserdem wird doch in der Beschreibung von der 
Kohlefaser-typischen Steifigkeit gesprochen...
und Sportex hat eigentlich nicht den Ruf zu übertreiben
oder schlechte Rutenbauqualität abzuliefern.

Selbstverständlich geht nichts über die Möglichkeit
diese Rute bei Deinem Dealer selber einmal in die Hand zu nehmen sie auf ihre Steifigkeit hin zu überprüfen 

Ich denke mir, Du machst nur etwas falsch, wenn Du Dir über 
das Einsatzgebiet dieser Rute nicht im klaren bist.
Zum Spinnfischen scheint sie mir sehr gut geeignet
und es wird wohl noch einige Jahre dauern, bis man einen
gebrauchten Stecken dieser Art zu annehmbaren Preisen,
gebraucht, bei e-bay erweben kann.

Kaufen, los....


----------



## padotcom (11. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Also mir ist die Black Stream zum Beispiel viel zu weich. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*



Macker schrieb:


> Es wäre die ERSTE weiche Sportex.
> Eigentlich wussten die bei Sportex garnicht das es weiche Stöcke gibt.



Diese Antwort ist purer Unsinn!
Wie kann man nur so etwas pauschal und undifferenziert sagen?!

Sportex hat weiche Ruten, ich habe eine davon hier mal vorgestellt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119207&highlight=trout

Mein Tipp und dringender Ratschlag:

Nimm die Rute in die Hand und teste diese!!


----------



## mcdxxstcl (12. März 2010)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Danke für Eure Antworten. Generell benötige ich diese Ruten wie schon oben geschrieben zum Gummifischen. Die Jig-Variante hört sich sehr gut an, aber sie ist vom Wurfgewicht eher etwas zu klein. Schließlich würde ich schon Gummis in einer Größe von 12 cm einsetzen. Und hatte da eher an die schwereren Ruten gedacht mit einem Wurfgewicht um die 60gr und mehr.

Zum Vergleich. Habe aktuell die Daiwa Infinity Q Gummifischrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40-80gr. Ist eine Toprute, aber mir persönlich etwas zu kopflastig.

Ich werde mir dieses Stöckchen mal bei meinem Händler in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren, wie hart diese Rute wirklich ist.

Kurz eine Frage zum Wikipedia-Artikel. Ich finde es schon seltsam bzw. bedenklich, dass dort mehrfach geschrieben steht, dass bei Feuchtwerden Zylon brüchig bzw. porös wird. Steht ein bisschen im Wiederspruch, dass mit diesem Stoff Angelgeräte hergestellt werden, die mit Wasser durchgehend in Berührung kommen.


----------



## andi-ka (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*



padotcom schrieb:


> Also mir ist die Black Stream zum Beispiel viel zu weich. Ist aber Geschmackssache.




hahaha die black stream zu weich... ?? kannst ja auch mit einer metalstange angeln ;-) ! 

die sportex spinnruten sind meiner erfahrung nach alle sehr schnell und steif , ausser die, die nicht zu steif sein sollen wie zum beispiel drop shot ruten oder carat twister.....fürs gufi fischen aber ruhig immer ein bisserl hochgehen mit dem wurfgewicht...hab die black stream wg 60gr und für gufis 12-16 cm im see super !


----------



## Gäddsax (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Gibt es inzwischen Erfahrungswerte zu Carat Z?


----------



## meimei (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Ich fische seit ca. 1,5 Jahren die Carat Z in den Versionen -26g und -45g WG. Beide 2.40 m.

Die decken bei mir so ziemlich alles ab was mit Stationaerrollen zu tun hat.

Bin sehr damit zufrieden. Zu den hoeheren WGs kann ich nichts sagen. Ich bin nicht so der Welsangler.

meimei


----------



## Gäddsax (5. März 2011)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Ok, mich interessiert die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit und die Aktion im Vergleich zu anderen bekannten Ruten (Rocke, Fireblood, Speedmaster)


----------



## tommator (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Die neue Z fällt, wie bei allen Sportexruten, sehr straff aus. Die 60gr. Version ist geeignet für das was Du vorhast. Nur mit extrem schweren Köpfen geht sie ev. in die Knie. Die einzige Sportex die etwas sensibler ist, ist die TiBoron. Da solltest Du die 80gr. Variante nehmen.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*



andi-ka schrieb:


> hahaha die black stream zu weich... ?? kannst ja auch mit einer metalstange angeln ;-) !
> 
> die sportex spinnruten sind meiner erfahrung nach alle sehr schnell und steif , ausser die, die nicht zu steif sein sollen wie zum beispiel drop shot ruten oder carat twister.....fürs gufi fischen aber ruhig immer ein bisserl hochgehen mit dem wurfgewicht...hab die black stream wg 60gr und für gufis 12-16 cm im see super !


 

Das hatte er vor einem Jahr geschrieben........


----------



## Auen (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Der letzte Eintrag ist zwar schon länger her, aber egal.
Also ich fische die Z 270 mit 30WG und die Saphir in 270 und 20WG!
Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass die Z-Serie verhältnismäßig weich ist, für SPORTEX schon verblüffend.
Die Saphir mit schwächeren Wurfgewicht ist viel Steifer - werfe 7g
mit Köderfisch von 40g und kann locker durchziehen.
Dies ist mit der Z nicht möglich, mit Fetzen und Gummis bis 20g ok aber drüber ist kaum etwas zu machen.
Meine Meinung


----------



## tincatinca (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

So, nochmal hervorgekramt...

Gibt es neue Erfahrungen zur Sportex Carat Z?
Besonders interessiert mich die Carat Z CA 2100, also 2,10m mit WG 12g.


----------



## geomujo (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Sie soll wohl etwas straffer sein. Die alte fand ich doch sehr wabbelig.
Die Bringung ist nun New-School.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Mit dem "Z"(ylon) isses da vorbei - es gibt seit ner Weile die Carat Spin mit Helicore-Blank.

Wenn noch irgendwo ne Carat Z erhältlich, dann ist das daher ein Auslaufmodell aus der alten Serie.

Die alte Carat Z kommt allgemein recht klassisch daher und ist IMO hauptsächlich was für Zugköder.

Die neue Serie bzw. aktuelle hab ich mangels Rutenbedarf bislang noch nicht begrabbelt.

Der Helicore-Blank dürfte aber angesichts des Preises wohl nicht ganz so hochwertig sein wie der bei der Absolut oder Hyperion.


----------



## tincatinca (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden gibt es die zwei leichtesten Carat Z zum guten Preis von 99,99. Daher überlege ich...
https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.de/_raubfisch-shop/raubfisch-ruten/sportex-carat-z-ca-2100.html


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Sportex Carat Z Rutenserie*

Wie gesagt: Die alte Z-Serie ist für Blech und Cranks prima, da eher klassisch statt giftig ausgelegt. Für Gummi eher weniger. 

Kommt halt drauf an, mit was und wie Du hauptsächlich angeln willst. Und was Dir persönlich besser liegt.

Der Produkttext bei Herrieden stimmt nicht, die Z-Serie ist schon seit zwei Jahren keine "neueste Generation" mehr.

Carat Z = alte Serie
Carat Spin (ohne Zusatz) = neue/aktuelle Serie mit Helicore-Blank

Das "Z" ist aktuell nun wieder ein Merkmal der neuen Team-Waller-Serie, die ab 2016 erhältlich ist.


----------

